# Difference Between Canon 350D and 30D??



## cbay (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello

As some of you will know I am considering selling my Canon 350D and upgrading to the new Canon 30D which I like but the only difference I can see personally is the additional 0.2Million Mega Pixels (8.2) and the additional 2fps (5fps). In functions anyway. The look with larger LCD screen and buttons differently etc. 
*
Any knowledge would be greatly recieved...*


----------



## Rob (Apr 17, 2006)

Erm.... well, there's lots of stuff different. The significance of the difference depends really. For me, the sheer size factor mattered a lot - I couldn't hold the 350 steady. The build quality is definitely better, it feels more sturdy. The rest is all technical really:

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/com...e&cameras=canon_eos350d,canon_eos30d&show=all

The 30 is better because:

The sensor is a bit deeper/bigger.
ISO goes to 3200 (over 1600).
Shutter max 1/8000th (over 4000)
5fps (over 2.8)
LCD 2.5" (over 1.8")

Rob


----------



## darin3200 (Apr 17, 2006)

30d would also have the quick command dial on the back


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 18, 2006)

how is your 350d not making the mark?  if you run a business of any kind with your photography, it is important to only spend money when you know it will mean an instant (or relatively quick) boost in profit.  If you just want something better but don't really have a problem with your current cam, i'd suggest investing in other equipment that would help out a bit more.


----------



## darich (Apr 18, 2006)

Following on from this thread, I still believe it's not the camera you're finding slow, but your lenses. With the option of pushing the ISO up a bit and still having relatively low noise I'm surprised you find the camera body slow....unless you need lots of frames a second.

Why not try a used 20D?
Can you hire one?
borrow one?

If you can't get a loan of one,you might find that you can afford to buy a used 20D and keep your 350XT. That would give you the option of leaving a lens on each body and reducing the chance of dust hitting the sensor or lens.

I reckon the 20D price will have dropped thanks to the 30D and it does 5fps and can extend the ISO to 3200 so you shouldn't have any problems with speed. If you don't need the extra features you won't have spent twice the amount on a new 30D.

The only upgrade really worth it would probably be to at least a 5D but they're still at least £1500.

I'm holding out for a 1Ds-MK II


----------



## cbay (Apr 18, 2006)

Well I am borrowing a 20D this weekend but I still want a 30D. The 5D is even slower the frames per second is even worse than 30D, the 5D is not built for sport it is more everything else not fast i.e. sport.


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 18, 2006)

i'll agree with darich that your lens selection is really limiting you more than your camera (which is why I asked what you felt wasnt pleasing you about your xt).  The 30d price isnt that much more than the 20d, it's usually around a 200-300 USD difference, which is pretty noticeable but not that much more.  if you need to save money, go 20d.  the stuff on the 30d isn't going to help you that much more (like spot metering for sports isn't going to get you anywhere most likely).


----------



## cbay (Apr 18, 2006)

I want the D30 as it is larger and will help me hold the camera steady with my 70-200mm and my to come 100-400mm L Lens. If I sell my 350D there wont be a large additional cost to upgrade. I personally think it will help me.


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 18, 2006)

oh i'm not mad at you or anything, i just wanted you to make sure it was going to be beneficial for you.  the size is a big help with holding it, that's for sure.   I still think that your lenses (even the 100-400, except probably more so for that one) are limiting you...


----------



## darich (Apr 19, 2006)

it may be an idea to buy a fast prime and give it a go for a couple of weeks and see how you feel about the camera after that.
You may find the the camera does exactly what you want and you get the type of shot you're after if you buy a Canon 50 f1.8 or similar.

It would be cheaper than buying a new camera and finding the same problem when you discover it's your lenses. But you'll also be able to use it on the 30D if you do eventually decide to go ahead and buy one.


----------



## darich (Apr 19, 2006)

cbay said:
			
		

> I want the D30 as it is larger and will help me hold the camera steady with my 70-200mm and my to come 100-400mm L Lens. If I sell my 350D there wont be a large additional cost to upgrade. I personally think it will help me.



Just had another thought - if you want the camera to feel bigger with your longer lenses then why not buy the battery grip?
It'll be cheaper than a new camera and if size is your only gripe you'll probably find the grip solves it.

I'm sure there's a comment to be made about size not mattering but I'm not going there


----------



## cbay (Apr 19, 2006)

I already have the battery grip. Now I am freelance and got quite alot on photography wise I need the additional frames per second and larger body. Thanks for opinions.


----------

